# DNS Frage



## planet_fox (18. Feb. 2009)

was heisst genau dieser DNS Eintrag


```
@                IN    A
```
heißt das alles was *.seite.de geht auf  seite.de oder wie


----------



## Till (18. Feb. 2009)

Also der Eintrag scheint mir nicht vollständig zu sein, da fehlt die IP. Ansosnten bedeutet er meines Erachtens einfach "seite.de", ist also keine Wildcard.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Feb. 2009)

ja danach kommt ne so steht das drin


```
@                IN    A   meine ip
```


----------

